# My week of bear hunting - Long read



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have never enjoyed the opening week of deer/bear season like I have this one and I never had to climb the first tree. Unlike the past 4 or 5 years when I dedicated only a couple of days for hunting the bears and had never got a shot at one, this year I gave it the entire first week.  I received an invitation I could hardly refuse which was to hunt bears and stay at a friend’s cabin in the North Georgia Mountains. Knowing I would be in great company and have all the accommodations of home was all it took to convince me I would fore go opening weekend at my club. Ta-ton-ka Chips (John) was also invited but couldn’t make it up until late Friday night before the Saturday opener. Another friend and invitee of my host (Doug) had to back out at the last minute. I went up with Doug to his cabin about midday on Thursday for some scouting of a couple of locations he had in mind. The first one didn’t show a lot of promise but the second one did on Friday when we saw a bear and found plenty of good fresh sign.
A note about my friend and host Doug: He will be 69 years old next month but is as fit as a fiddle and sharp as a tack. He had never even seen a bear while hunting prior to this hunt.
After a good rib-eye steak dinner and wonderful fellowship Friday night we went to bed with great expectations for the coming morning hunt. Saturday morning the three of us were headed for Geezer Flat with high hopes. Doug found a bear by 10 A.M. and the bear woofed then clacked his jaws at him from a mere 20 yards. The bear went the opposite direction from Doug but climbed a tree. Doug with his hickory self-bow which he had made himself followed and got off a shot at the bear as he was high in the tree reaching for white  oak acorns. The shot missed and the bear decided to come down and get out of Dodge. Doug managed to get off a second shot as the bear descended the trunk but missed again. Doug, being the gracious host he is immediately left the area to find John and I so he could put us on the bear and another one he heard breaking limbs. When he got to me his eyes were as big as saucers and he was breathing heavily as he muttered and stuttered trying to tell me what he had just experienced. I had to make him sit down and catch his breath because all he wanted to do was to go find John and take us both to the bears which we did after I got him to calm down. I gotta tell ya, that was awesome listening and watching Doug trying to tell me what had transpired.

We got John and went to where Doug had his exciting encounter but the bears had apparently left the immediate vicinity. No more action that morning but Saturday afternoon I had the 12 yard opportunity on the big boy I have already posted about. No shots for Sunday and no bears seen by either of us. 

Doug wanted to get back up there and so did I but I had invited Necedah to hunt with me at my club. Doug invites both of us back so Thursday night we arrived at his cabin. Richard Foster, a lifelong friend of Doug’s and the dad of our own 2wheelfoster was to hunt with us also but would be getting there before us. We got to our hunting area just as the dawn was breaking for another beautiful cool day. Richard's truck was there but he had already made his way to a tree stand. Dave and I took off on a trail together and had not gone but about 100 yards when I heard a bear to our left. I tried to move in on him looking up in the trees as hard as I could to locate him when Dave said there he is. He was on the ground and wasted no time putting distance between us but I never saw him. Another couple hundred yards down the trail and once again I hear a bear(s) in the trees but despite our best efforts never saw one there. It is truly amazing how a 100 plus pound bear can be invisible in a tall white oak. We eventually came to a fork in the trail and Dave took the one to the left and I took the one to the right. Neither of had been down either of these trails before but there was good sign everywhere it seemed. I still hunted for several hundred yards eventually coming to an overgrown food plot where I stopped beside a large oak and marked it as a way point on my GPS while not knowing there was a bear in a tree about 20 yards behind me. I stepped out into the upper end of the food plot to look at some downed white oak limbs and plenty of fresh bear scat. I knew immediately I was in a hot zone for bears and I stepped up over a small berm to see what it looked like on the other side of it only to see 4 fresh piles of scat in a five foot diameter area. Suddenly I hear a strange noise back beyond the tree where I had stopped to log the way point. I turned my attention that way and heard it again. It sounded like a half growl and half moan  and I knew it had to be a bear. I nocked a POC arrow tipped with a Magnus I two blade on my Jodie Cole longbow and inched my way towards the sound. I used the edge of the food plot to make my way knowing it would be the quietest route as I searched intently both in the trees and on the ground. About half way there and 30 yards or so from the bear I heard it again and tuned in to a more definite location. Suddenly I saw her about 40 feet up on a slightly leaning white oak trunk and she was staring at me. I had to move in closer to about 15 yards of the tree she was in for a clear shot and fortunately for me she remained where she stood, almost upright. I silently coached myself to pick a spot about where her last rib would be as I came to full draw and let the arrow go its way. As if in slow motion I could see the arrow dropping below where I was looking then a loud WHOP. I saw the white fletchings indicating to me I had hit her in the hind quarter. I recall saying “CRAP” as the bear took off heading further up the trunk and into the thick canopy which completely concealed her. I was disappointed in the shot but did not need to be because within only a couple of seconds I heard a rain shower of blood. It sounded just like it does when you bump a wet tree and the drops of water come cascading down but this just kept on keeping on like a rain shower. I then knew it would only be a matter of time before the bear would become unconscious. I made my way around to the opposite side of her again using the edge of the food plot for most of the way trying to find her in the canopy but to no avail. I passed through a misty shower of blood as I felt it hitting my hands and face. The shot happened at 10:10 AM and at 10:18 she came crashing down through the canopy landing on the edge of the plot. My arrow had not hit her in the ham as I first thought, but had entered her flank just in front of the ham and up into her goody box. The impact of her hitting the ground caused some of her guts to blow out the entry hole. Seeing her unconscious but still breathing I gave her a mercy shot and it was over. I thanked the Good Lord and started my way back to the truck a mile and half away where I waited for Dave, Doug, and Richard to arrive for a planned lunch get-together and help. Dave had brought along a game cart he had borrowed from rogerb and it saved the day for four old geezers trying to get a bear back to the truck. After the successful effort we named this place Geezer Flat and we were all happy with any flat spots we could manage getting the bear out.

Yes, this has been the most memorable opening week of deer/bear season I have ever experienced and it’s not because I finally killed a bear with my longbow, but more so because of the men I got to share the hunts with. Just awesome men I am proud and privileged to know!

I had failed to put my camera in my hunting vest and did not have it with me when I killed the bear but Dave and Richard took some pic’s for me which I will get in a day or so, however, I will share some I did take from this past week in the mountains. 

Thanks for all the kudos in the form of texts, phone calls, and posts. Just tickled I can share this wonderful adventure with all of you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice read Al. I heard it all before but good to read it!
Congrats on your bear the trad guys had an awesome time up in those mountains this week!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Nice read Al. I heard it all before but good to read it!
> Congrats on your bear the trad guys had an awesome time up in those mountains this week!



Thanks Martin, and once again, congrat's on your bear. I read your thread and watched the video. Good stuff buddy!!! Hate I didn't get to hook up with you while you were so close.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the story Al and the pictures too!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 17, 2011)

Proud for ya Al!  Awesome story and photos.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats Al, couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 17, 2011)

Well done AL!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 17, 2011)

Congratulations, Al!!!  WOW!
Dan


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 18, 2011)

Great story, and hunt Al!  Thanks for taking us along!


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 18, 2011)

Wonderful pics! COngrats!!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 18, 2011)

Good story and photos, Al. Congratulations on the bear!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 18, 2011)

What a great deal Al !  I'm proud for you, and it could not have happened to a more deserving guy!  Great story as well.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 18, 2011)

Good deal Mr. Al.  Sorry I wasn't of assistance in getting that bear out.  Especially after you climbed that mountain helping me look for mine.  I will post in another thread later, but thanks for the help.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 18, 2011)

Great Adventure Al.  Congratulations on the Bear...I'm Proud for Ya...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 18, 2011)

A big congratulations to ya Al. No need for a red hat if you just let the falling blood cover ya head. I think this first week of 2011 hunting season for the traditional guys is one not soon to be forgotten.  Can't wait to see the pictures of her. mIKe


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 18, 2011)

Goog Job, Al


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome story AL, enjoyed reading it and the pictures are nice. I know everyone had a blast.


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 18, 2011)

Great read Al. You guys have got me wanting to go give those bears a try next season.


----------



## Bowana (Sep 18, 2011)

Well done Al!


----------



## Carp (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations on a great hunt!


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 18, 2011)

That was a great story. Congrats on the bear. Be careful, hunting them can get very addictive.


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome!  How big was the bear?


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> Awesome!  How big was the bear?



We guesstimnated it at about 100#'s. Not a monster by any means but a real trophy for this fella.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 18, 2011)

Congratulations Al!!!!!! That is wonderful....great story. I loved the pictures so far!!! Looks like the Smokey Mts to me!!! that was sure a BIG Ole' foot in that picture!!! can't wait to see the rest of the pictures....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Al,
I know I talked to you a little before your bear hunt. I myself have not yet hunted bear by with any choice of weapon. Here in Wisconsin, most folks chase the bears with a pack of dogs then shoot the tree'd bear, or they sit in a stand over bait and wait to shoot the bear from the safety of the tree. When you said you were going to stalk bears(again) with your bow, I was very impressed. Now that I have read the stories from yourself, Martin, and Mark, I am amazed at your quest, and your success!!!!!

 A sincere congratulations to you brother Al!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 18, 2011)

Great read Al! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2011)

Got the pic's from Richards camera and wanted to show how the bears had decimated the white oak trees around the old food plot where I killed the bear. Look at what once were the tree tops. Also the clawed up tree at the berm and a few shots of my help as we arrived on the scene. Note all the green white oak leaves and limbs on the ground.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 18, 2011)

More shots as we prepared to get the bear back to the truck. Just a few of the blood splattered leaves from the blood shower and me using Necedah's bow to show him how the shot went down. Lastly a shot of the skinning at Richards place where he graciously took me and the bear for the work ahead. Note the lucky red cap i got from Dendy (sawtooth).


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Al!  Great story!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 18, 2011)

Great job Al!! Very happy for ya. Beautiful pics.RC


----------



## onemoretime (Sep 18, 2011)

nice pics...  loved the story


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats, buddy!
Can't believe you went and shot him a few hours before I could get there


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome pics Mr. Al.  Love the blood pic.


----------



## Rare Breed (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Al !!


----------



## belle&bows (Sep 19, 2011)

Congrats Al. Great read and a fine bear!


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 19, 2011)

WTG Al, Happy for you....


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 19, 2011)

This is better than reading any novel out there!!! Great story, great pictures great times! Congrats.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't believe the damage that they did to the trees! I have never seen it like that up there before. Hopefully I will make it up there next time to hunt with ya'll!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 19, 2011)

2wheelfoster said:


> Can't believe the damage that they did to the trees! I have never seen it like that up there before. Hopefully I will make it up there next time to hunt with ya'll!



Wished you and Drew could have joined us Robert. Seeing how the bears were on a feeding frenzy and gorging themselves on the acorns makes me wonder if we are in for a hard winter. The game warden said he had never seen anything like this before as did other experienced bear hunters I spoke with. Definitely an anomaly.


----------



## fredw (Sep 19, 2011)

Al, what a great hunt.  Great hunting story and pictures too.

One of these I'm going to have to chase a bear.  That just looks like a hoot.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 19, 2011)

Great pic's AL. Really enjoyed the story and again, congrats. I'm still after those bears and gettin real close.


----------



## markland (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome Al and was so glad when I got the msg about you getting a bear, so happy for you and just wish I had been there with ya.  Congrats again!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome Al, the whole deal. I am so proud for you buddy!
Congratulations! 
Great story and pictures, you did good. Thank you.


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 19, 2011)

Al,
Great story and congratulations on the bear!
Ken


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 20, 2011)

Great Job AL I knew you would finally get one


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 21, 2011)

congrats Al, Looks like you had a wonderfull hunt, Tell Necedah I said hey and I look forward to robin hooding another one of his arrows this season.


----------



## Red Arrow (Sep 21, 2011)

Great job Al,  thanks for sharing

Lee


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 21, 2011)

Enjoyed the pics AL, u da man!!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats Al !!!


----------



## John V. (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations Al!  I enjoyed the story and the pictures.  You've made some great memories with some wonderful friends.  Something to cherish.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 10, 2012)

Good job well done, Al!  Congrats on your beast bruin.  

Here's the forum web link to Al's bear euro mount below:  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7112061


----------

